# Stock vs Root



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

I've rooted every phone I've had since the OG Droid. I'm thinking of going back to 100% stock/locked down. For those of you who are stock, what do you see different from your friends who are rooted? Going through my phone, I don't really see any apps that I HAVE to use anymore that require root. About the most would be tethering, but I can do that now w/o root thanks to koush. Thoughts?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

The only reason I'd go back to the stock rom/kernel/unrooted is if I'm sending my phone in to BigRed.

I unlocked and rooted mine within the hour and can't see why anyone else would do any different.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> The only reason I'd go back to the stock rom/kernel/unrooted is if I'm sending my phone in to BigRed.
> 
> I unlocked and rooted mine within the hour and can't see why anyone else would do any different.


agreed....the features added by custom roms these days is unbelievable. AOKP has a shitload of features that stock doesnt have. This phone was made for development. Leaving it stock would just be complete waste IMO


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man root is the way to go. A lot of people like stock, but its kind of one of those "once you go root, you never go back" things. Most people who like stock have never really given root much of a chance. 
Bottom line, you're just limiting the control you have over your device. Sooner or later you are going to find something that you want to do, but won't be able to without root.

Trust me I've been there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

You have a Nexus. That's like crippling it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Why not root and use a "stock" or minimalistic rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> You have a Nexus. That's like crippling it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


True story.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought the same thing when I first got the phone. I really enjoyed the stock setup and I had tethering without root, but then I caved after about 2 months of running stock. Now the phone is 100% improved, its not just performance, its the little things that really count. Being able to restart the phone instead of power down and start up again, being able to have widgets in the pull down menu (especially toggling LTE, instead of having to use a shortcut), non of the apps that do this ever worked as well as the baked in rom features.

The ability to have to phone run cooler by lowering voltages, my phone is also much more stable on rooted ROMs. I used to get atleast 1 restart a week when I first got the phone, now I never get any restarts. The visual customization's are nice, but added the "old" menu and search buttons to the nav bar are great, and lowering the size of it giving me more of my screen is also nice. I have faster updates (4.0.3 and 4.0.4, as well as new radios) from ROM devs than I do from verizon. Also, having my battery % circle mod and my battery % shown on the lock screen are great additions. On AOKP you can also add the weather on there, which I hope to have on Liquid some day.

Quite honestly, when it comes to a Nexus, I cannot think of a single reason not to root. There are certainly many other little things that have been overlooked here. Just my two cents.


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

RCantw3ll said:


> I thought the same thing when I first got the phone. I really enjoyed the stock setup and I had tethering without root, but then I caved after about 2 months of running stock. Now the phone is 100% improved, its not just performance, its the little things that really count. Being able to restart the phone instead of power down and start up again, being able to have widgets in the pull down menu (especially toggling LTE, instead of having to use a shortcut), non of the apps that do this ever worked as well as the baked in rom features.
> 
> The ability to have to phone run cooler by lowering voltages, my phone is also much more stable on rooted ROMs. I used to get atleast 1 restart a week when I first got the phone, now I never get any restarts. The visual customization's are nice, but added the "old" menu and search buttons to the nav bar are great, and lowering the size of it giving me more of my screen is also nice. I have faster updates (4.0.3 and 4.0.4, as well as new radios) from ROM devs than I do from verizon. Also, having my battery % circle mod and my battery % shown on the lock screen are great additions. On AOKP you can also add the weather on there, which I hope to have on Liquid some day.
> 
> Quite honestly, when it comes to a Nexus, I cannot think of a single reason not to root. There are certainly many other little things that have been overlooked here. Just my two cents.


 I think you just about covered everything. I think you have to root this phone that's what its made to do

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## number3pencil (Dec 31, 2011)

Pull down toggles

Topic Over


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

number3pencil said:


> Pull down toggles
> 
> Topic Over


There are SEVERAL apps for that..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks everybody. most likely i'll keep it rooted. was just curious what everybody else was doing. didn't know if battery life was any better on stock vs root.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh dude that's the biggest thing of it all. Yeah, there apps that will get your features kind of closer to rom status (like toggles in the notification) but battery was always the big hitter for me. I take my phone back to stock every few weeks to 1) kind of start over and make sure everything's running clean and smooth and 2) to check and make sure my sdk is still working for me (it seems peoples drivers and shit always stop working when they actually need their phone stock) and 3) just to kind of refresh my memory for why i love running roms. But man the one thing I always notice the day that I'm on stock is that the battery sucks. I can't get more than 8 hours when I'm stock to save my life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Swagger toggle... show me an app that gives us that!=)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Ad Blockers... My friends complain about the ads on games and other apps. I didn't even know there were ads on most of them, cuz that is the first thing I install on every rom. AdFree is the way to be!


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Amen to that! Ad blocker is 1 of the greatest root tools for root users. Root permission has even turn my hot wife into a phone geek







now I'm really in love.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

What does swagger toggle do? New to aokp

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdrentz (Oct 25, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> What does swagger toggle do? New to aokp
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Swagga Baby. what else


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> What does swagger toggle do? New to aokp
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


keeps the pimp hand strong

and nexus without root is like pb without jelly, ham no burger, kool aid with no sugar.
My nexus 7 stayed stock long enough for me to install asus drivers for ADB


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Could y'all be specific

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> Could y'all be specific
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


For you? Nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Wtf?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Honestly why own a Nexus and not modify it.

That sounds wrong but I see that as the beauty of this brand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I can see why some would stay stock but for me that's impossible. I got a Nexus to be able to modify it how I want.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> Could y'all be specific
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


It literally does nothing. Its just a gimmick toggle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

There is absolutely no reason to go back to stock, unless (like it was previously stated) the phone has to go back to Verizon or its going to someone who has to take it to Verizon to get activated. Go flash something and get that going back to stock stuff out of your mind...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Honestly why own a Nexus and not modify it.
> 
> That sounds wrong but I see that as the beauty of this brand.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


To play devil's advocate, I can understand some buying it so they don't have to deal with the crap of other OEMs (bloat, crap frameworks like touchwiz/sense/blur), and for quicker updates (yes, the Verizon Nexus has been slow for official OTAs, but it's nowhere as slow as other phones). Rooting and modding is much more optional on a Nexus than any other Android phone.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Heard that you can flash the GNex with the google sbf instead of the verizon. Would that be stock?

Also a little off topic, would it then get google OTA's?

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ElectroGeek said:


> Heard that you can flash the GNex with the google sbf instead of the verizon. Would that be stock?
> 
> Also a little off topic, would it then get google OTA's?
> 
> ...


SBF? You've spent too much time around Motorola...

If you just don't want root, you can run a custom ROM without root. Some things might not work right, e.g CPU settings and such, but you'll still get most of the features like toggles. You'll have to be unlocked of course, but this seems to revolve around the question of the necessity of root, not unlocked bootloaders.


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Ad Blockers... My friends complain about the ads on games and other apps. I didn't even know there were ads on most of them, cuz that is the first thing I install on every rom. AdFree is the way to be!


Off topic, but you should really try AdAway. IMO, it's better than AdFree, which used to be my goto ad blocker.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

i actually ended up going back to 100% stock. got my JB OTA and my phone runs faster on that then when i had ICS and root with custom kernel.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> i actually ended up going back to 100% stock. got my JB OTA and my phone runs faster on that then when i had ICS and root with custom kernel.


So what's your battery life like since returning to stock and getting the ota jb update?


----------



## kg4zxk (Jul 8, 2012)

Since Verizon likes to dictate when you will get any updates I finally unlocked mine. I don't plan on going back.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

mssam said:


> So what's your battery life like since returning to stock and getting the ota jb update?


pretty much the same really. maybe a TOUCH more being on stock. i can get on average (this is EST since i haven't really looked that much) 16-18hrs (20 if i push it) with 2:45-3:10hrs screen on time. i got roughly the same thing when rooted/rom. a few things i miss being on stock, like the "Reboot" option vs powering down and booting again, and the pull down toggles but i deal with it.


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> i actually ended up going back to 100% stock. got my JB OTA and my phone runs faster on that then when i had ICS and root with custom kernel.


Well that's just because of the performance improvements in jellybean. Nothing more.


----------



## rickbosch (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't say I've noticed any massive difference in battery life whether I'm running custom kernels and ROMs compared to stock. I like stock, because for the first time Android doesn't actually NEED to be tweaked, but it's so much fun, so make a stock nandroid and explore what's on offer 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> To play devil's advocate, I can understand some buying it so they don't have to deal with the crap of other OEMs (bloat, crap frameworks like touchwiz/sense/blur), and for quicker updates (yes, the Verizon Nexus has been slow for official OTAs, but it's nowhere as slow as other phones). Rooting and modding is much more optional on a Nexus than any other Android phone.


 My issue is this, and this is why I am on the fence about roming it. are there any better devs than google devs? I mean really? while there are amazing devs for roms, there is always something in a rom that doesnt work or causes an issue, at least that I have seen. I used to have an OG droid, I romed it because the phone became old and wouldnt get any new updates, this phone is no where near that mark, so im on the fence about rooting and roming it. if anyone can convince me one way or another that would be great. it seems like over time roms start to mess up. and I need a stable fast os. that has longevity.


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone that has unlocked and rooted their GNex gone back to 100% stock and locked by preference? It may be just me but I find myself avoiding heavy customization ROMs like AOKP and CM just because they seem cluttered with a ton of features I don't need or necessarily want and usually run a fairly stock build like Jelly Belly or Bugless Beast but even those seem to run into issues with something being broken or borked or an incompatibility issue arises. With Jelly Bean leaks with Verizon written all over them it seems like their official roll out could be within a few months...has anyone locked this bad boy back up to ICS and didn't immediately regret the decision?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> Has anyone that has unlocked and rooted their GNex gone back to 100% stock and locked by preference? It may be just me but I find myself avoiding heavy customization ROMs like AOKP and CM just because they seem cluttered with a ton of features I don't need or necessarily want and usually run a fairly stock build like Jelly Belly or Bugless Beast but even those seem to run into issues with something being broken or borked or an incompatibility issue arises. With Jelly Bean leaks with Verizon written all over them it seems like their official roll out could be within a few months...has anyone locked this bad boy back up to ICS and didn't immediately regret the decision?


You'd be nuts to do that.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------

